

Why you should never build your own test framework at work - maverickml
http://www.systemsthoughts.com/2011/why-you-should-never-build-your-own-test-framework-at-work/

======
peteretep
There are problems with this.

a) What constitutes a 'test framework'? Is Selenium a test framework? Jenkins?
What about Test::WWW::Mechanize? What about TAP? What about Test::More? These
are all tools that one uses to assemble a test framework; I've rarely seen two
projects that could be (or rather should be) tested in the same way. Almost
all use a blend of custom parts, off-the-shelf parts, and a bit of glue...

b) Not-Invented-Here is a problem, sure. But sometimes you need to build your
own stuff because what's out there isn't good enough, and you want to do it
your way. What if the guys who created Catalyst or Moose or DBIx::Class or
Plack or Dancer had said NO, what's out there is good enough?

